# Online Decorating Software - What Do You Look For?



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

There have been several posts on this forum as to what people think about the different online decorating software programs that are out there. I am wondering what features do other people value highly in these types of programs. For example, here is a list of things that are high on my list:
- Being able to run the software on any platform without having to install a special software program.
- The customer should have the ability to upload their own artwork file
- I wanted to upload my own graphics / clip art and let people choose from them
- Ecommerce ready, but have the option to use the free PayPal option to start out with
- Overall, easy to use and add new things (i.e. products, graphics,...) so I can do it myself.

For those that currently use this type of online software, what have you found most helpful and what do you wish you had? Just looking for other perspectives. Thanks in advance. Have a Great Weekend!!!


----------

